# Very Dissapointed, to say the least.



## WingedShooter7 (Oct 28, 2005)

Yesterday, me and a buddy went up to scheels to purchase the new Fallin Skies 5 by Jeff Foiles. I've been getting these every since FS2 and most of them aren't that bad. Last years video wasn't bad at all and I actually enjoyed it. This year all I can say is WOW uke: Yes there is alot of duck/geese getting killed just on every other Waterfowl hunting movie that comes out. But this year was by far the worst on one of his videos.

Three things that stuck out in my mind, above all the others was,

At one point there is a single goose coming in, he's totally commited and drops right in within probably 15 yards. One guy smokes the goose, sweet then another guy smokes the goose ok the first shot killed him dead maybe he didn't see it. Then another guy smokes the goose?!?!?! Whats the point of that?

Second thing, there hunting at his duck club. Hen after hen comes in and they smoke them. I'll shoot a hen everyonce in a while but this was just done on purpose.

Although they did show how everything was done to make the club which was a + this year.


----------



## shooteminthelips (Jun 13, 2007)

By extras he meant extra birds etc.. Mallards, Pintails, Snows... I thought it was a great movie. I have over a 100 waterfowl movies and I would put this in the top 25%. I dont like the hunting at his club. It doesnt do much for me, but it was nice to see Jeff out there working hard and running has *** off! Calling was pretty good and had some great explosion shots. If a birds head is up in our group it gets shot again. We dont like to chase cripples!

As far as shooting hens if he is in his limits that is fine. If it was a problem I am sure he would be shut down. And I am sure the game and fish would change limits in the states. Also you need to watch because some of the ducks that were shot were immatures.

I am not a Foiles guy, so to speak, however I do have a lot of movies and know what I like. And this is one of Jeff's better videos!


----------



## PJ (Oct 1, 2002)

Did that video just drop? I'll Have to check it.


----------



## WingedShooter7 (Oct 28, 2005)

Oh ok then I guess it wasn't so bad, I thought he was just coming out and saying yeah we limited and whacked a few extra for fun.

The hen thing I just have a problem with cause why shoot hens when there are as many ducks as were coming in in the movie.


----------



## shooteminthelips (Jun 13, 2007)

I would say they are wacking the hens cause they are trying to make a video. And how good would a video be if you just had a chance to see three our four birds shot per hunt! I know I wouldnt want a vidoe like that.

The video was released about 3 weeks ago. I picked mine up at Scheels in Grand forks. I think you can order it on Foiles website to though..

If you want to pick up another good video check out the new Fowl Pursuit Video. It is Fowl Pursuit 6.. It is a pretty good one!


----------



## striped1 (Aug 17, 2005)

I must admit I had that impression too. One of the opening scenes they shoot a head completely off and there is another instance where they all take turns wacking a falling carcass. It was just foolish, bordering on wanton waste in my book.

This will be my last foiles product.


----------



## shooteminthelips (Jun 13, 2007)

Like I said before I own over a 100 waterfowl movies and each one of them has an explosion scene or two! Foiles, Fowl Pursuit, Zink, Bigfoot, Takem, Whistling Wings... Etc....


----------



## WingedShooter7 (Oct 28, 2005)

Yeah basically I buy Foiles and the Zink, and the Takem movies are usually ok cause there like 5 bucks when they come out.

I'll give the Fallin Skies one more chance, but any thing more like this ill use my money for gas.


----------



## HonkerExpress (Sep 23, 2005)

I just picked up the fallin skies 5 last night and watched it. I actually really liked it for some reason. It was awesome to see them digging the pits down and to see all the work that goes into his duck club down in illinios. I don't especially care for the multiple dead bird shots, but over all wasn't such a bad video.

Besides, it gives me something to watch until the new zink video's come out. Those should be awesome.


----------



## goosechaser (Sep 2, 2004)

striped1 said:


> I must admit I had that impression too. One of the opening scenes they shoot a head completely off and there is another instance where they all take turns wacking a falling carcass. It was just foolish, bordering on wanton waste in my book.
> 
> This will be my last foiles product.


Totally agree!! That is typical Foiles. I've seen several videos with the same thing- guys shooting the same bird several times on the way down. He's doing a fine job representing us hunters.  :roll:


----------



## waterfowladdict (Mar 23, 2008)

That guy makes so much money it doesnt matter what you guys think.


----------



## goosechaser (Sep 2, 2004)

waterfowladdict said:


> That guy makes so much money it doesnt matter what you guys think.


That's the problem he obviously doesn't care what people's perception is, hunters and non-hunters alike.


----------



## striped1 (Aug 17, 2005)

He better. I and a lot of other people have put that money in his pocket. We get to vote with out wallets. He will listen at some point. It is under the RealTree banner. I am guessing emails to Bill Jordan about it would make a statement as well.


----------



## Sd snow goose killer (Jan 20, 2007)

HonkerExpress said:


> Besides, it gives me something to watch until the new zink video's come out. Those should be awesome.


 Does anyone know when them movies will be out on dvd can't wait to watch them.


----------



## HonkerExpress (Sep 23, 2005)

I would be willing to bet not until end of july or early august. I will be buying three of the four new one.

1. snow storm
2. duck camp
3. goose camp


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

I just got the Fallen Skies 5. I will give an honest review when I am done. (I know who cares) 8)


----------



## huntingdude16 (Jul 17, 2007)

I do.


----------



## Old Hunter (Mar 8, 2002)

I take pride in the fact that I do my best to utilize the meat from all my kills. Any body blows up my birds on the way down I'll kick their ***.


----------



## 4CurlRedleg (Aug 31, 2003)

> Any body blows up my birds on the way down I'll kick their a$$.


  I like you.


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

Honestly to me the biggest dissapointment of this DVD was the dedication to his dad. I really figured/hoped there would have been so much more. He surely has more footage of the old man then blowing a whistle and driving in a combine.

Also a ton of hens being shot in Canada (legal yes) but the drakes were easy to identify. Can't use the "we needed footage" as they were up there for 54 days I think. Once again it was all legal but dead hens don't lay eggs.

There were a lot of examples of times ducks should have been double tapped and they were not and a few times when they should not have been and they were. A few times birds were blown apart and laughing occurred. I think every group will blow a bird or two apart because they are too close or a breast explodes because they were shot too high but I don't think it is ever a laughing matter. Personnally for me it is a loss as less meat to eat.

I was happy to see that Bill Jordan was not on there.

Would like to see some goose hunts when Jeff is not the only one on the call.

Also noticed that there was some Dave Smiths mixed in with those FA Last Passes. 

Also noticed some decoys (FA) that really needed some paint replacement as it was rubbing off (even after six slot bags).

I did not get to see it all uninterrupted but probably half of it so far. Would I buy it again. Probably.


----------



## HonkerExpress (Sep 23, 2005)

the biggest dissapointment to me was the fact that good ol big shawn hammock wasn't in 99% of the hunts. I like listening to that guy on a call, he is very good, so that was the biggest dissapointment to me overall.


----------



## PJ (Oct 1, 2002)

Man shells are expensive, I don't think wasting them on dead birds is a laughing matter.


----------



## shooteminthelips (Jun 13, 2007)

Winchester will make more. Cost of shells are the least of my concearns when go out hunt! But then again I don't sweat the small things like some hunters.

You guys are right though I would havel liked to see Big Sean in more of the hunts.

The best part of all of this is that all the Zink Videos are still to come out yet! Best for last. I am so excited to for an all SOB video. Snow Storm will be the best waterfowl video ever. Or atleast I hope so.


----------



## wickedmfer (Nov 23, 2007)

I liked Fallin skies 5. Lots of birds, good calling, overall an entertaining video. As for shooting birds on the way down, he says in all his dvd's that they do it to prevent cripples, and thus less work for the dog. The hunts at his club are with paying customers, maybe those guys don't hunt as much and aren't really worried about hens, just their limits. Most guys I know that aren't dedicated waterfowlers, just shoot any duck that flys by. I think that for the most part, Foiles, Zink, Grounds, and the other main guys that put out dvd's are good ambassadors of the sport.


----------

